# Need rhinestones



## TRStarnes (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in need of a place in the D/FW area to buy wholesale Rhinestones, looking for 20ss AB, I really appreciate your help


----------



## rabbiravi (Feb 9, 2016)

I used to buy mine from www.[B]rhinestone[/B]biz.com, home this helps.


----------



## DEBBIELWR (Oct 4, 2012)

TRStarnes said:


> I am in need of a place in the D/FW area to buy wholesale Rhinestones, looking for 20ss AB, I really appreciate your help


I buy from ShineArtUSA.com. The Pellosa are really great. Economy brand is not bad either


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Mesa Distributors is in Ft.Worth


----------



## TShirtCurry (Jun 12, 2016)

You can try Hobby Lobby in Dallas. They have a large collection of rhinestones from my understanding though I have never been there. They have a website you can look through before visiting so that you don't waste a trip. I usually get all my supplies online, you can buy bulk rhinestones for pretty cheap from Ebay and Amazon if you ever want to take that route. Just add bulk to the search and it will bring up a listing of them for you.


----------



## DEBBIELWR (Oct 4, 2012)

I used to buy from e-bay also. But unless you stay with one vendor you get a lot of different types of rhinestones . They are not all made the same. If you get some with the glue separated from the back don't bother trying another color . They will be bad also


----------



## danielcollins (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,
There are a lot online stores that offers Rhinestones, but if you want to buy Rhinestones at wholesale price, a local store is great option for you.
Thanks!!


----------



## DEBBIELWR (Oct 4, 2012)

What local stores are you talking about , I can't find any


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

You can try online store to buy rhinestone materials. I think it is convenient and time-saving. 
Put your keywords on google. I used to do that.
Hope my answer can help you.


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2011)

We get ours from ShineArt and are happy with them.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Check out The Rhinestone World - The Rhinestone World - design. supply. empower.


----------

